
Show HN: the local web - URLs with a location boundary - description in comments - byjess
https://localweb.is/
======
byjess
Any URL off localweb.is has a geographic boundary of about 2 miles. So you can
go to localweb.is/warhammer and post about warhammer, but only others within
range can see and reply.

Why on earth would we do this? Because we think the local space fundamentally
sucks.. and its too hard to find others in the area with the same interests..
and no one needs yet another app.. and we love the web.

The "front page" of the local web, localweb.is is a list of the urls people
have created in the area sorted by activity... basically, whats trending
within walking distance.

If you are in SF or Boston, you might see something on the front page, if not,
you are likely the first person to view the local web in your 2 mile radius.

Ideas on how to use the local web? 1000ways.org

Open to all questions/comments. We don't really know what the local web will
be, its a bit of an experiment.

------
BillBatw2
This is very interesting. I've used sites like NextDoor, but they tend to
attract only grandma's complaining about everything.

